# gdf-8



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

has anyone here every used it? in mice the results are shocking.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

something interesting to read about myostatin in a new born baby with pics! it's a pdf link so hope it works. was 2004 on the paper...I wanna know where this man is now. 



https://pages.jh.edu/sejinlee/downloads/2004%20New%20Engl%20J%20Med.pdf


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

we all heard about the mouse that got big....did you read or hear about the one that got 327% bigger? 



https://pages.jh.edu/sejinlee/downloads/2001%20PNAS.pdf



more I read, the more I'm interested.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

ace-031 was pulled from testing early due to toxicity









Study of ACE-031 in Subjects With Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


Study of ACE-031 in Subjects With Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy - Full Text View.




clinicaltrials.gov


----------

